# How to change default torrent client on a whim?



## Tommygunn (Sep 28, 2009)

My main torrent client has always been Azureus(Vuze), and is still is, where I do the majority of my downloads. 
The other day I decided to download G3 Torrent client, however, I still want the majority of downloads to go to Azureus whereas now, by default, they are being directed to G3. 

How do I enable, at a whim, where a particular download is directed or, if it has to be a bit more complicted, what do I change e.g. registry etc, as and when required to alter a bit torrent client destination?
Cheers.


----------



## laszlo (Sep 28, 2009)

the program must have somewhere options-settings where you can disable the default usage of torrent files

also when you open a torrent file you can select which program you want to handle it (right click on downloaded torrent file... open with... u select the desired client(if not there browse program file and point it)


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 28, 2009)

no you would have to activate it in azuerus options to use the torrent files as default. it will change a registry file. but it would be done in azuerus not the other program, as turning it off wouldnt change the registry entry and would still default to G3. 

never heard of G3 tho, i use Utorrent


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2009)

Just change the program associated with the ".torrent" file extension.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2009)

Start-->All Programs-->Set Program Access and Defaults


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 28, 2009)

just right click the program, go to properties,  click "Opens With" [change], and select the shortcut/exe of the torrent program.

I'm at TechPowerup, right?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2009)

I used two once a upon a time as well.  The torrent manager that I used the most was associated with .torrent files.  When I needed to use the other manager, I simply downloaded the torrent, used the second manager, and pointed that manager to the downloaded .torrent file.


----------



## Tommygunn (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Doing the right click, save routine is good enough for me.
Oh, thanks Reefer, UTorrent has just replaced my G3Torrent.


----------

